# Livery Prices



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Hi everyone just wanting to pick your brains!!  I am reviewing my livery prices for the coming winter as I have been advised that my prices are far too low and if anything were not even breaking even.  We provide a 12 x 12 box, unlimited hay and shavings, all year turnout and have a 40 x 20 floodlit outdoor school.  What sort of prices are people paying/charging for the above and whats charged for extras.  Oh we are based in the durham/crook area and are a ten horse friendly yard.  Many thanks for your anticipated help.  Luv Jayne x


----------



## sfward (23 July 2007)

I presume that is for DIY? My last yard charged £20 a week for DIY but that was just for box and turnout, everything else was extra (think haylage was £5 per week, not sure about bedding as I was on part livery) - they've put their prices up now though. That was in York. I looked around for other yards in this area earlier this year and I was looking at around £25-30 per week for DIY with hay, shavings and storage for trailers extra. Some even charged for a tack room which i thought was a bit unfair!!


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

how much are you charging at present?


----------



## Lucy_Ally (23 July 2007)

I pay (or will when I get there!):
£40 per week, this includes morning turnout/bring in, hay, stable and individual turnout. Bedding and feed is separate. 
Muckout is £5 and turnout/bring in is £2.50.
Facilities include indoor and outdoor school, horse walker, new boxes, all year turnout and access to hay fields for riding around when its dry enough. Good hacking nearby and run by professional horse people. 

I am down in Oxon though so this may be higher than in your area. In cumbria I used to pay £25 per week for stable, grazing, unlimited hay and straw - but this was a while ago. I'd be more than happy to pay £30-40 per week for what you are offering.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Im charging £10 per week summer (horses out 24 hrs a day) and £25 per week in the winter which includes, adlib hay, shavings and turnout and use of the school.  I certainly dont charge for parking horseboxes/trailers etc and wouldnt even consider charging for use of the tack room.  I also used to turn peoples horses out/change rugs/fetch in etc at no extra cost.


----------



## eventing_chick (23 July 2007)

Hi. IMO you need to be charging £115-£140.
Thats all in with exercise 5 days a week
Extras tack cleaning,mane+tail pulling,extra if specail diet/suppliments ect...
You're up north like me so you can't charge much more, good luck and be firm don't work for nothing!!


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

yes, that IS cheap, plus all the extra work youre doing for nothing...


----------



## eventing_chick (23 July 2007)

thats full livery btw!


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

£15 per week is a not bad basic price for this area, all year, plus then the extras on top ie hay and bedding, make sure you cover your costs as some people will take the mick with 'ad lib'.  id start charging for turnout, rug changes too if i were you, its your time after all


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Hi, sorry everyone, I should have put, its DIY livery!  xx


----------



## Teasel (23 July 2007)

We went to look at a yard recently - it wasn't quite completed but was £35 pw for a 12x12 box, 365x24x7 turnout, 25 x 60 school (wasn't finished) plus VERY small covered school (wasn't finished).  Price included shavings and hay.
Personally think £35 including bedding and shavings for DIY is a fair price - it stayed the same in summer and winter btw!

Good luck!


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

thats a point Jaynes, id personally expect to pay the same year round, myself


----------



## lizzie_liz (23 July 2007)

I am in Berkshire and pay £100 a month for indoor stable, 24 hour turnout in summer and day turnout in the winter, 20x40m outdoor arena with lights.
Hay and bedding is extra and it is £30 a month to park lorry/trailer at the yard.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Thanks Teasel, I must admit £35 was the figure I had in mind, just don't want to be overcharging people thats all as I say, its a nice friendly yard where everyone seems to get on with everyone. Do you think my £10 a week summer is too low then, ive always dropped the price in the summer cos the horses are just out at grass?  Thanks again xx


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

yes, i think its too low, whether they are out or not, they are still renting a box


----------



## minerva (23 July 2007)

£20 a week, thats just for the stable, turnout, use of outdoor school,  YO charges £2 each for bringing in, turning out, mucking out, etc 
they charge £19 for a big bale of haylage in the winter.
It adds up
Hay and shavings are bought in and price varies


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Thats true, i'd never thought if it like that.  I think i'm gonna have to have a long hard look at things before I organise my yard meeting!  Thanks for your advice xx


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

im in new brancepeth near you, and i pay 15£


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Yes youre quite near me, in fact, you've probs been past us if youve ever shopped at Stockley Saddlery.  We on Stockley Lane, when you come thru Brancepeth Village turn up towards Oakenshaw, Tow Law, and were about 1/2 mile up that road next to the old Reservoir!!! xx


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

never been to the saddlery (new to area really, dont know everywhere) but have ridden towards tow law/ brancepeth area


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (23 July 2007)

Oh right, well the Saddlery has closed down now anyway!  Well if you ever want to ride out and see some new rides just let me know and id be more than happy to meet you for a ride xx


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 July 2007)

About £30 plus jobs, but would charge this fee all year round and this would depend on the quality of the turnout/hay/shavings &amp; proximity of good off road hacking.


----------



## Halfpass (23 July 2007)

We pay £32.50 per week this includes:-

Use of 25x65 school
Use of gallops and xc jumps
24x7 turnout 8-9 months of year.
12x12 stables 
adlib haylage

We pay extra for shavings / bedding and to park horsebox / trailer


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2007)

that would be great actually!


----------



## Grey_Arab (23 July 2007)

I pay £40 a week for working livery (he gets used in the RS) but it's more like DIY, that includes hay, the yard has a 20x40 school and a horse walker. No winter turnout on site, although you can get it, just a 10 min walk. I source my own straw as he is the only non DIY on straw. Oh and there's good hacking


----------



## mandyl (23 July 2007)

i pay £140 a month diy stable ,outdoor school, and unlimited straw. pay extra for hay


----------



## HorseyGirlie (23 July 2007)

I am on DIY at an excellent, very well-known yard in North Yorks.  I pay £35 a week, for stabling, grazing, shavings, haylage and use of the 4 arenas... (1 indoor, 2 outdoor, 1 in the process of having a roof put on!)


----------



## TequilaMist (23 July 2007)

We have always had to pay for stable all year round if we want to ensure same(or any stable following winter)so do think it should be same all year.Same with grass livery if you have any as it would cover hay in winter.Must admit prefered doing grass livery that way then there wasn't such a steep rise in winter.
Sounds great prices tho wish you were up our way !!


----------



## ErinDoig (23 July 2007)

we charge 595 pcm part livery


----------



## Theresa_F (23 July 2007)

I am in Essex, which is obviously going to be more expensive.  I have a stable and grazing - 24 x 7 summer and 4 days a week winter.  We have an indoor school, storeage facilities for hay, feed and tack.  This is about to go up to £30 DIY.  I also pay £2.50 to park my trailer.

We provide all our own feed, hay and bedding.

Our livery is very cheap £1 per day for basic jobs - turnout, bring in and give breakfast and haynet - provided made up.  Rug change is 50p, picking out feet 50p, muck out £2.50.  Full livery - £5 per day.  

I pay the same all year round so in the summer £1 can just mean my horse being fed and sprayed in the morning, but the winter livery is so cheap that it works out well.


----------



## brackenhappy (23 July 2007)

my stable with turnout (24hrs if needed in summer in off a winter at night) and i pay £17.50 pw. my stable is big the smaller ones start at £12 pw, the YO has hay and straw in and you buy it off them (last year hay £3 bale, straw £2.50 god knowa what this year!!) they charge £1.50 i think to turn horse out but my sis does this for me so no extras!! we have outdoor menage and a horse walker to use as and when. they have seperate winter fields if you want to have turnout only and this is cheaper but not by that much and i prefer to have a stable!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (23 July 2007)

I would say for DIY (all year round)  £35 not including hay or bedding - having visited many yards the last few days as viewing for where to keep rocks in notts when im at uni, that was the general price.


----------



## Bosworth (23 July 2007)

I charge £30 a week DIY - no bedding hay or feed included. includes a stable, use of floodlit school, jumping paddock. the price is the same all year round and you can have them out 24/7 if you want


----------



## RBaldelli (24 July 2007)

My prices are here: http://www.fieldstone-equestrian.ca/boarding.html  and here:  http://www.fieldstone-equestrian.ca/facilitiescharges.html 

Not too relevant for the UK (divide by 2.1 for GBP), but it illustrates what boarders get for their money.

It's not easy to make a living from running a boarding stables. Many boarders are oblivious to the overheads - machinery costs (tractor, quad and mower drink 100 quid of fuel each month), electricity (45x heated water troughs, 20 arena lights, 50 barn/tackroom/viewing room lights, yard flood lights), hot water for showers and horse wash stall, gas for boiler to heat lounge areas, irrigation pump electricity, fertilizer, hauling manure away.....the list is almost endless. 

Our monthly overheads are over 3,500 pounds just to remain open, and of course that's before maintenance/repair and improvements, or earning a salary.

Next time your yard indicates they might be reviewing prices, please bare in mind how labour intensive and costly it is to maintain a decent facility.


----------

